# Beeldend stenig



## ThomasK

Na het succes van mijn 'paardentaal', wil ik nog even dit thema lanceren. Eigenlijk omdat ik dacht aan 
- niet van een leien dakje lopen
- met een schone lei beginnen

Stenen als zodanig spreken ook boekdelen, maar ik vind zo wel tientallen uitdrukkingen met 'steen' in Van Dale. Maar onderscheiden wij in uitdrukkingen nog andere stenen dan leisteen ?


----------



## Peterdg

Zo hard als graniet.
Het vriest de stenen uit de grond.
Zijn steentje bijdragen.
Zo koppig als een steenezel.
Zich geen tweemaal stoten aan dezelfde steen.
Een steentje opwerpen.
Er rotsvast van overtuigd zijn.
Als een rots in de branding.
Hij is een kei in wiskunde.
Dat is een keiharde waarheid.

En dan iets heel Belgisch: dat is keinijg.

Enfin, ik denk dat er nog moeten zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

De stenen wou ik buiten beschouwing laten, maar zeker het idee van een rots en een kei, zijn prima...


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> De stenen wou ik buiten beschouwen laten, maar zeker het idee van een rots en een kei, zijn prima...


Oei, ik heb weer niet goed gelezen


----------



## petoe

De hoeksteen of sluitsteen van iets (als voornaamste 'bouwsteen'), bv. de hoeksteen van het beleid.
En de baksteen, bv. als een baksteen op de maag liggen, maar in het woordenboek zie ik er nog wel enkele met 'baksteen'.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, soorten stenen kunnen we er eventueel misschien wel bijnemen. Maar ik dacht zo: marmer, en dgl. komen nauwelijks voor, lijkt mij. Diamant of edelsteen misschien wel even, maar hebben we in B en NL andere lokale stenen ?


----------



## Timidinho

Ik kan alleen dingen met zand bedenken. Als "zand erover". ;x


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, als zand steen is, is het oké. Nee, ik begin ook te denken dat we niet zo veel stenige woorden hebben in onze taal. Maar bij uitbreiding: _lapidair, monolithisch _(litho...)...

Natuurlijk hebben we veel *rots*-achtige uitdrukkingen.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Dag Thomas 

- Hij speelt de pannen van het dak.
- Ik ben een keikop. (Volgens mijn vrouw )
- Zo hard als graniet. 
- Een muur om zich heen bouwen.

Groetjes Herman


----------



## ThomasK

Twee van de vier zijn prima: pannen en keikoppen, jawel, heel mooi. _Hard als graniet _is een vergelijking en op het eerste gezicht wat minder interessant, maar misschien moet ik dat herzien. En die muur, ja: misschien interessant, maar daar gaat het om de afscherming en die associeer ik met meer dan steen of muren; ik denk er nog eens over na... Dank!

Rotsen: als een rots in de branding natuurlijk!


----------

